# Truck strobe light install



## Andrew Millard (Feb 19, 2012)

Haven't been able to find what I'm looking for anywhere so I want to make one.

I have a truck with ladder rack that usually has ladders on it so regular roof top mounted strobes don't work as they would be hidden from view.

My idea is to take a hidden strobe kit like this: http://www.amazon.com/Wolo-8004-3AA...1365637363&sr=8-22&keywords=wolo+strobe+light

Install as instructed in headlights/taillights, but tap into the feeds and add 4 led marker lights to the four corners of the ladder rack. Many road construction trucks seem to have similar setups but I don't know if this would work using this setup. Anyone have experience with this? Any better Ideas?

We tend to work on busy streets and need to back up job site trailer into driveways etc. Plus plan to plow snow starting next year.

Also wondering if anyones setup with strobe lights on enclosed trailer too.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You might want to check your local law for these strobes. From what I have seen on the ford forums over the years is most states will give you points for running them on any public road. They are fine for use on private work sites and private property like car shows and such but big no no on public highways.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Hide-a-way strobes don't have lenses, that's why they go inside marker light housings.

If you want side lights, I'd go with a single, surface mount strobe.

If you go with LED, you can run them all day without worrying about battery drawdown.

Check out these guys:

www.lshlights.com

I bought my dash-mount LED's from these guys.

www.extremetacticaldynamics.com

I bought 2 4-head LED light bars, that I mounted on the rear lumber rack, from this one.

Also:

www.northerntool.com

www.awdirect.com

Something like this is what I was thinking of. No flasher is required, and it can be mounted anywhere.


http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200381845_200381845

Here in Cali, you can use yellow/amber or white strobes/warning lights.
Red and Blue are prohibited. Alot of Contractors are going to the white ones, because they seem to get attention a little better. I have a mix of amber and white on my truck.

As far as using them on public streets, that's where they get used most of the time.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Here you go. This is an example of what your laws in your state might be like. 


Subd. 8.Strobe lamp.

(a) Notwithstanding sections 169.55, subdivision 1; 169.57, subdivision 3, paragraph (b); or any other law to the contrary, a vehicle may be equipped with a 360-degree flashing strobe lamp that emits a white light with a flash rate of 60 to 120 flashes a minute, and the lamp may be used as provided in this subdivision, if the vehicle is:

(1) a school bus that is subject to and complies with the equipment requirements of sections 169.441, subdivision 1, and 169.442, subdivision 1, or a Head Start bus that is not a type III vehicle as defined in section 169.011, subdivision 71. The lamp shall be permanently mounted on the longitudinal centerline of the bus roof not less than two feet nor more than seven feet forward of the rear roof edge. It shall operate from a separate switch containing an indicator lamp to show when the strobe lamp is in use. The strobe lamp may be lighted only when atmospheric conditions or terrain restrict the visibility of school bus lamps and signals or Head Start bus lamps and signals so as to require use of the bright strobe lamp to alert motorists to the presence of the school bus or Head Start bus. A strobe lamp may not be lighted unless the school bus or Head Start bus is actually being used as a school bus or Head Start bus; or

(2) a road maintenance vehicle owned or under contract to the Department of Transportation or a road authority of a county, home rule or statutory city, or town, but the strobe lamp may only be operated while the vehicle is actually engaged in snow removal during daylight hours.

(b) Notwithstanding sections 169.55, subdivision 1; 169.57, subdivision 3, paragraph (b); or any other law to the contrary, a vehicle may be equipped with a 360-degree flashing strobe lamp that emits an amber light with a flash rate of 60 to 120 flashes a minute, and the lamp may be used as provided in this subdivision, if the vehicle is a rural mail carrier vehicle, provided that the strobe lamp is mounted at the highest practicable point on the vehicle. The strobe lamp may only be operated while the vehicle is actually engaged during daylight hours in the delivery of mail to residents on a rural mail route.

(c) A strobe lamp authorized by this section shall be of a double flash type certified to the commissioner of public safety by the manufacturer as being weatherproof and having a minimum effective light output of 200 candelas as measured by the Blondel-Rey formula.
Subd. 9.Warning lamp on vehicles collecting solid waste.

A vehicle used to collect solid waste may be equipped with a single amber gaseous discharge warning lamp that meets the Society of Automotive Engineers standard J 1318, Class 2. The lamp may be operated only when the collection vehicle is in the process of collecting solid waste and is either:

(1) stopped at an establishment where solid waste is to be collected; or

(2) traveling at a speed that is at least ten miles per hour below the posted speed limit and moving between establishments where solid waste is to be collected.
Subd. 10.Cover for lamp or reflector.

(a) Except as provided in paragraph (b), it is prohibited for any person to:

(1) equip a motor vehicle with any equipment or material that covers a headlamp, tail lamp, or reflector; or

(2) operate a motor vehicle fitted with or otherwise having equipment or material that covers a headlamp, tail lamp, or reflector.

(b) Paragraph (a) does not apply to:

(1) any manufacturer's original equipment or material;

(2) any equipment or material that is clear and colorless; or

(3) the covering for auxiliary lights required under section 169.56.
History:

(2720-250) 1937 c 464 s 100; 1947 c 428 s 29; 1949 c 90 s 3; 1953 c 103 s 1; 1959 c 521 s 10; 1971 c 53 s 1; 1971 c 491 s 19,20; 1976 c 104 s 2,3; 1981 c 191 s 5; 1991 c 112 s 3,5; 1991 c 339 s 7; 1992 c 464 art 2 s 1; 1993 c 187 s 9; 1993 c 281 s 6; 1993 c 326 art 4 s 3; 1994 c 478 s 2,3; 1994 c 603 s 13; 1994 c 635 art 1 s 13; 1994 c 647 art 12 s 28; 1995 c 120 s 1; 1999 c 35 s 1; 2000 c 293 s 1; 2002 c 316 s 2; 2003 c 49 s 1; 2008 c 350 art 1 s 96


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Wait. I'm confused. Minnesota? Or Virginia? :laughing:

I think the provisions for "Service Vehicle" would apply to a construction vehicle.

Besides, California is completely different from those rules, so checking with your state DOT office is the best advice.

I've use mine alot, and I've never been questioned by the authorities. I've even run them on the highway when moving a backhoe.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

A.T.C. said:


> Wait. I'm confused. Minnesota? Or Virginia? :laughing:
> 
> I think the provisions for "Service Vehicle" would apply to a construction vehicle.
> 
> ...


I don't know VA's exact laws like above but above is just an example. I know they are illegal here to use on public roads. I got a talking to from a copper for having my rear flood lights on when I was loading my trailer once. Told me I can't have them on unless I'm in the driveway. 
Stupid thing was they still would have been lighting up the road. 

Seen many a guy on the forums get points for running them on public roads so worth looking into the laws.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I don't know VA's exact laws like above but above is just an example. I know they are illegal here to use on public roads. I got a talking to from a copper for having my rear flood lights on when I was loading my trailer once. Told me I can't have them on unless I'm in the driveway.
> Stupid thing was they still would have been lighting up the road.
> 
> Seen many a guy on the forums get points for running them on public roads so worth looking into the laws.


Wow. That's crazy. Flood lights?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

A.T.C. said:


> Wow. That's crazy. Flood lights?


They are 12v square spot type lights I have put on my trailer on the rear and they point down at an angle where the rear doors open. They light up about 20-30ft out the back of the trailer so it's great on later nights when I work late in the summer. 

Guess he thought that they may have looked like headlights coming down the wrong side of the road to on coming cars. He was nice about it but was kind of silly.


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> They are 12v square spot type lights I have put on my trailer on the rear and they point down at an angle where the rear doors open. They light up about 20-30ft out the back of the trailer so it's great on later nights when I work late in the summer.
> 
> Guess he thought that they may have looked like headlights coming down the wrong side of the road to on coming cars. He was nice about it but was kind of silly.


Yeah that sounds about right. I was pulled over for a broken headlight a few years back. Got to talking with the cop and he "suggested" I remove the flood lights I had mounted on my back rack. The lights didn't have covers, and those things could have caused problems for any person driving too close behind me.. :whistling

I took ' em off - eventually.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I have twin 55 watt halogens high on the rack, and twin 35 watt hitch lights on the bumper. Late one night, some old fart jackass pulls behind me after I pass him and flicks on his highbeams. No idea why.

I flicked 'em all on, work lights and warning lights, and lit him up like christmas. He backed off real quick.  :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a sho-me amber stick on the ladder rack facing backwards, 4 white 60 watt strobes ( front blinkers, break lights, And reverse lights are blue). A sho-me light bar I think it's 18" that's amber/blue, and 4 led strips with 5 LEDs in each in the grill, those are red.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Forgot I have a led hide away on the rear view mirror that's blue. Now I'm done


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have used these they have factory plug connections.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Atomic-LED-Factory-Roof-LED-Warning-Lights.html

Cole


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I have a sho-me amber stick on the ladder rack facing backwards, 4 white 60 watt strobes ( front blinkers, break lights, And reverse lights are blue). A sho-me light bar I think it's 18" that's amber/blue, and 4 led strips with 5 LEDs in each in the grill, those are red.





jlsconstruction said:


> Forgot I have a led hide away on the rear view mirror that's blue. Now I'm done


Sounds like a half VFD rig, and half construction rig. :thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

A.T.C. said:


> Sounds like a half VFD rig, and half construction rig. :thumbsup:


That's what I was going for :thumbsup:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I have a sho-me amber stick on the ladder rack facing backwards, 4 white 60 watt strobes ( front blinkers, break lights, And reverse lights are blue). A sho-me light bar I think it's 18" that's amber/blue, and 4 led strips with 5 LEDs in each in the grill, those are red.





jlsconstruction said:


> Forgot I have a led hide away on the rear view mirror that's blue. Now I'm done


Guess the only downside to that setup is if you're ever working by the side of the road, if you light it up, it'll look like an emergency scene, not a construction site.  :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

A.T.C. said:


> Guess the only downside to that setup is if you're ever working by the side of the road, if you light it up, it'll look like an emergency scene, not a construction site.  :laughing:


I have all the amber on one controle box and all the red blue. And strobes on another


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I have all the amber on one controle box and all the red blue. And strobes on another


Cool system. :thumbsup:


----------



## jtgillks (Apr 21, 2013)

*strobes*

I bought a really inexpensive, but extremely bright kit from these guys and mounted them to my head ache rack:

http://utility-truck-parts.com/oval_led_six_inch_amber_strobe_warning_light_kit.php?cat=6


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got a set of these on my truck. https://www.speedtechlights.com/product_detail.php?iid=1&catid=&id=57


----------



## jtgillks (Apr 21, 2013)

*strobe lights*



Andrew Millard said:


> Haven't been able to find what I'm looking for anywhere so I want to make one.
> 
> I have a truck with ladder rack that usually has ladders on it so regular roof top mounted strobes don't work as they would be hidden from view.
> 
> ...


How about a simple magnetic one? Here's one I found that is reasonable, bright as heck works great:

http://www.utility-truck-parts.com/mini_led_light_bar.php


----------



## carp serv (Oct 6, 2014)

I have the Nova and Whelan hide a ways in my Silverado I had to get a flashing light permit from the state. It had to be checked out by the local PD before the would sign off on the permit. $20 year in CT..

I plan on putting 6 on the trailer also, I have to make a plug from the truck to the trailer so it will work from the truck switch.


----------



## jtgillks (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's a couple of ideas.

I installed this kit on my head ache rack:

http://www.utility-truck-parts.com/oval_led_six_inch_amber_strobe_warning_light_kit.php

it was simple, tiied into a switch in the cab.

I added several LED marker lights form the same company:

http://www.utility-truck-parts.com/standard_safety_lighting.php

looks sweet and can be seen!!!


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> That's what I was going for :thumbsup:


Where do you volunteer? I volunteer for Clayville FD


----------

